# Biting Pants Legs



## mpetronis (Dec 14, 2009)

I can't get my puppy to stop biting/nipping at my pants legs! It is so annoying. Any advice?


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Stop moving







Haha, when Mayzie was a puppy she would do this. I don't have any advice on how to stop it though but your puppy will out grow it quickly (once the baby teeth fall out!)


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

thats a herding thing...........

the only thing you can do is re-direct the pup when he does it....give him a toy, food, whatever works......


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The only way I have survived the last two months is to carry a decoy or have her leashed and let her mess with the leash instead of my leg. (mine wasn't satisfied with pant legs - she likes the meatier filling part.)

In the meantime, take pictures, remember to laugh over the pain. The behavior will pass, your puppy will turn into a dog and you will, only then, realize how swiftly this eternity of puppyhood passed!


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

Ha.. It's called having a German Shepherd puppy !

Try wearing shorts


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Be thankful yours goes for the pants and not the actual limb. Keyzah LOVES her biggest squeak toy- me. Keep lots of toys scattered through the house and divert the pups attention onto the toy. Mental stimulation, basic training and exercise all helps too.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Redirection is your best bet. 

The easy way out is to spray your pants legs with Sure aerosol deodorant. It tastes horrible. We use this to break dogs from fishing in the trash can and chewing computer cables too. They just need to have the tiniest taste and they quickly get the idea.


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: RemoRedirection is your best bet.
> 
> The easy way out is to spray your pants legs with Sure aerosol deodorant. It tastes horrible. We use this to break dogs from fishing in the trash can and chewing computer cables too. They just need to have the tiniest taste and they quickly get the idea.


What a great idea.. I will remember that one !


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think that might be slightly toxic. 
http://www.essortment.com/all/dogpoisonspupp_rzwq.htm

Not worth the risk in my mind. 



> Quote: Originally Posted By: Remo
> Redirection is your best bet.
> 
> The easy way out is to spray your pants legs with Sure aerosol deodorant. It tastes horrible. We use this to break dogs from fishing in the trash can and chewing computer cables too. They just need to have the tiniest taste and they quickly get the idea.
> ...


----------



## mpetronis (Dec 14, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: lilysmomHa.. It's called having a German Shepherd puppy !
> 
> Try wearing shorts


That's worse, then he bites my legs.

I guess he just grows out of all this and there really isn't anything I can do? Obsessed with my hands as well and nothing works. Trying to redirect but can't get him to stop or reduce. I like the Sure aerosol idea but am worried about the toxicity. How about some sort of spice? Wonder if there is a Jalapeno spray or something.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

For a while there I could have sure used a bite suit. LOL. First it was hands and pant legs, a few weeks ago it was hats, this week they have discovered my scarf. They think it is the greatest tug toy. 

I just realease it from their mouthes and say "Gentle" and give them my hands and then praise them for being gentle with my hands. It seems to be working. I currently have three land sharks.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how old is your puppy? he could be herding which
is a good thing because he'll probably be good at it when he gets older. when my dog nipped at my legs or whatever
i would hold him by some neckfur and say "no biting".
i'm never sure if i taught him not to nip or did he 
grow out of it. nipping and herding is something they
have to do. your dog will stop nipping.
work with the herding.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Mine does this too, especially w/ the kids. My oldest son, 9 1/2, just stops and tells her no until she does. My girl,7, keeps saying now and backs away and my youngest son, 3 1/2, screams and tries to run away. 

I tell her no biting and that seems to work a bit...


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

When redirecting, be sure to play with the pup and not just shove a toy in his mouth. Make the toy come alive. Tug with the pup. There is a reason why they like to bite us - because we move when they put their teeth on us.


----------



## mpetronis (Dec 14, 2009)

Instead of starting another thread I thought I would just continue on this one. The other issue I have is his constant nipping and biting at my hands. I do re-direct him, play with him. Shout No. Turn my back and ignore, etc. This is all great but generally doesn't really work. He is relentless sometimes and just won't stop. Gets very frustrating sometimes. I read somewhere about giving time outs? Is this a good idea? I just put in his crate because he was just driving me crazy but I don't want the crate to be a place where he goes when he is bad. Sometimes I just need a break.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Baby gate, pup is gated in the kitchen or some other room and it give you a break from the nipping. At the same time the crate is not looked at as a punishment. 

Or an x-pen. It is a time-out, not a punishment, someplace where the dog is there in the vacinity, can see you etc, but cannot take chunks out of you. 

Just a thought.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: selzerBaby gate, pup is gated in the kitchen or some other room and it give you a break from the nipping. At the same time the crate is not looked at as a punishment.
> 
> Or an x-pen. It is a time-out, not a punishment, someplace where the dog is there in the vacinity, can see you etc, but cannot take chunks out of you.
> 
> Just a thought.


I agree with Selzer. Gating your puppy off into one room where the pup can see you, but cant get to you gives you a break from all the biting, and nipping at the pant legs.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I brought Stark home in the summer... I wore flip flops and shorts.. and tiny scratches on my ankles.. lol.


----------

